# ATA pictures



## J Gilbert (Jan 5, 2013)

I've got Derik sending me pictures from the ATA, and I'll be uploading them as they come in. Anyone else feel free to add pictures if you get them, we'll just make this the official ATA thread for the year.

I've only got 2 so far, but the show doesn't start until Monday












New Rage head looks interesting, I might would consider it but I'm looking forward to trying Tim's head at this point


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got 2 more.. not a huge fan of this design personally, can't imagine what would happen when it hits bone


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 5, 2013)

Very strange! Bet it will be high dollar to make so I can't imagine the cost. Guess it just cores a hole through whatever it hits?


----------



## APPierce0628 (Jan 5, 2013)

There is a vid on youtube of it. Saw the thread on AT. They are the former owners of Trophy Ridge and Rocket Aeroheads.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 5, 2013)

Rage


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 5, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> Very strange! Bet it will be high dollar to make so I can't imagine the cost. Guess it just cores a hole through whatever it hits?



I'm guessing that's the thought, I just can't imagine it would be a very efficient design overall.


Also, Derik sent some pictures of the Bi-Polar head


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 5, 2013)

I do not put much into a water jug test. It's about tissue damage, not draining a container full of liquid. You have to get the tissue to release the fluid, so you want the most tissue hemmorage.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, those are some wicked, scarey looking broadheads.  

I see the show officially starts in a couple days, but I expect should have some pre-show activities going on:  

Dates:   Mon-Wed, Jan 7-9, 2013   ATA Show

Location:  Kentucky Exposition Center, 937 Phillips Lane, Louisville, Kentucky  


Thx for posting.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jan 5, 2013)

Man i really like that  Bi-Polar where can u get them at?


----------



## SWWTV (Jan 5, 2013)

Soon from bipolarbroadheads.com very soon


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jan 5, 2013)

Slick  trick all you Need, it stays open.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 5, 2013)

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Man i really like that  Bi-Polar where can u get them at?



Just tune in here.  It'll be the most promoted head on GON.  Its different.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 5, 2013)

The toxic looks like it will do great for one shot as long as ther is no wind. Seems like it would whistle though


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep the pics coming. Its the next thing to being there.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got another Rage picture from Derik


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 6, 2013)

Got some more..

New Rinehart bag





Not a great picture, but the new Muzzy head









Got a picture from Dennis too.. said it's how Bow Only is dressing for the ATA


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 6, 2013)

NAP Killzone Max





NAP Killzone, low KE model, don't have the name





Crossbow Killzone, has a shorter (and stiffer) ferrule and .39 blades


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 6, 2013)

Mobile licking branch kit by Whitetail'R


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 6, 2013)

Last few for the night..

Neil McCoy concert...





Bow Only giving BIGRNYRS some tips on hunting big bucks....





BIGRNYRS found an actual-size seat cover for Hound Dog's truck


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 7, 2013)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Slick  trick all you Need, it stays open.



The new Slick Trick doesn't always stay open.  Lol


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting that Rage is pushing a 125 head now....along with a cut on contact leading blade.

Is Rage copying the bi-polar?  

Looks like fun up there...but I gotta say...the mobile licking branch...you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Jan 7, 2013)

No more pics? Well poo...


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 8, 2013)

I looked all over AT but I didn't see anything about Obsession. Where the beef !


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 8, 2013)

bowanna said:
			
		

> I looked all over AT but I didn't see anything about Obsession. Where the beef !



I'll shoot you a PM on this when I get home tonight


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## rnfarley (Jan 8, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> I'll shoot you a PM on this when I get home tonight
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_




Why a PM? I want to know as well...


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 8, 2013)

rnfarley said:


> Why a PM? I want to know as well...



It's nothing major, just a little spat, that's all. Still great bows, and still a good website


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

Just stumbled across this 2013 Crossbow update after the ATA Show at the web link below:  



http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g...sbows-2013-first-look-best-new-crossbows-year 


New Crossbows 2013: A First Look at the Best New Crossbows of the Year

As crossbows grow in popularity, manufacturers are constantly striving to make faster, cheaper, safer, and more accurate bows. 

Here's a first look at the new crossbows for 2013. 

Here’s a rundown of some of the industry’s most impressive horizontal wonders for 2013. 

Following the 2013 Archery Trade Show (Jan 9 - Jan 7), this gallery will be updated with additional crossbow models as they are released.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, if you couldn't tell, we had a pretty good time while there!  So much work, standing for long hours and pulling arrows, but I'm ready to do it all over again!

I met, got re-acquainted and visited with quite a few members on Woody's, plus some other forums and facebook "stalkers".  

Crawdad24
Bigrnyrs
Satchmo
Secondseason
GTBhuntin
SWWTV
Bowkill7
ccape
chall
Bow Only
String music
Borman1
Markland

All of these folks love archery and are positive people to be around!

The excitement and enthusiasm I saw this year was awesome!  Really thought out products that have been in response to consumer suggestions were everywhere.  I'll post up a few more photos when I get a chance.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> Well, if you couldn't tell, we had a pretty good time while there!  So much work, standing for long hours and pulling arrows, but I'm ready to do it all over again!
> 
> I met, got re-acquainted and visited with quite a few members on Woody's, plus some other forums and facebook "stalkers".
> 
> ...



I think you meet "String Music" with a space. I wish I would have been there to hang with y'all fellas, I was workin'.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I think you meet "String Music" with a space. I wish I would have been there to hang with y'all fellas, I was workin'.


 
Been a loooooong week!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

The Silent Retriever.  Rated at 35# for the bottom hook and 18 for the top.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

New tree and limb saw.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

Phone teather that clips to your vest or coat and has a cord so you can't drop it.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Jan 11, 2013)

OK, I'm liking the Silent Retriever!  Seems like I need something like this about 2 or 3 times a season.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

Slick looking line of broadheads!  I hope some of the trad guys see this.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

New expandable Trick.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2013)

Big Green Targets supplied the targets for our shooting lane.  The Magnum field point targets held up well considering how many arrows were put into them in 3 days of shooting.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Lots of great stuff out there. I love working the show. It takes me two days to recover and another two days before I can talk again.
It was great to see everybody(I have no clue how we missed Byron but we did). It was a great show, but I am looking forward to Nashville next year. Us southern guys need the short drive once in a while.


----------



## markland (Jan 11, 2013)

Great to see a bunch of ya'll as well, looking forward to next year already.  Sure had a great time at PBR Tuesday night, felt like a high school reunion and knew just about everybody there!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was hoping to see atleast one picture of Tiffany...


----------



## pse hunter (Jan 11, 2013)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I was hoping to see atleast one picture of Tiffany...



here go man


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 13, 2013)

Now we talkin


----------



## APPierce0628 (Jan 13, 2013)

Was there anything new from the ramcat crew? I thought Satchmo would update us, but I hadn't seen anything thus far.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 14, 2013)

APPierce0628 said:


> Was there anything new from the ramcat crew? I thought Satchmo would update us, but I hadn't seen anything thus far.



Nothing new from Ramcats. We had a great show. Very busy. 
However, here's a picture of Coy Bowles from the Zac Brown Band visiting with us. He and the Zac Brown band are good buddys with Kip from Red Arrow tv. The Red Arrow guys are Ramcat shooters.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 18, 2013)

I found this neat sight from Trophy Ridge.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 18, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> I found this neat sight from Trophy Ridge.



That's pretty cool!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 18, 2013)

The guy that designed it had some mad math skills!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Jan 18, 2013)

I watched the Pig Man sight his bow in with it. Awesome idea, and product!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 22, 2013)

In case you are interested in more ATA Show info . . . 



http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/01/best-new-bows-2013-first-look-ata-show-floor 

Best New Bows for 2013: A First Look From the ATA Show Floor

January 11, 2013


----------

